# BOULEVARD ACES AND MAJESTICS D/FW



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

THAT'S RIGHT BOULEVARD ACES AND THE BIG "M" HOSTING A LAYBOR DAY WEEKEND PIC-NIC IN FORT WORTH TEXAS AT THE TRINITY PARK!!!! MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Boulevard Aces and Big "M"...thats what the fuck I'm talkin bout!!...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

I'll be there fo sho.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 9 2006, 09:14 PM~5937510
> *THAT'S RIGHT BOULEVARD ACES AND THE BIG "M" HOSTING A LAYBOR DAY WEEKEND PIC-NIC IN FORT WORTH TEXAS AT THE TRINITY PARK!!!! MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*BRING THE FAMILY!*


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 10 2006, 01:27 PM~5941347
> *TTT
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOTTA LOVE THE CLUB UNITY


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

I KNOW ITS GOIN DOWN LIKE YUNG JOC....................DAMN NEAR EVERYDAY...............................


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 10 2006, 01:36 PM~5941412
> *I KNOW ITS GOIN DOWN LIKE YUNG JOC....................DAMN NEAR EVERYDAY...............................
> *


YOU KNOW IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 9 2006, 10:14 PM~5937510
> *THAT'S RIGHT BOULEVARD ACES AND THE BIG "M" HOSTING A LAYBOR DAY WEEKEND PIC-NIC IN FORT WORTH TEXAS AT THE TRINITY PARK!!!! MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> *



:thumbsup: SOUNDS LIKE FUN ! ! ! ! !


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SHIT CANT WAIT.....................I JUST BOUGHT A ZONE,AN J'S ON MY FEET IM'A BE ON DAT PATRON SO WAS UP BIG M AND BLVD ACES YA'LL GONE GET LIKE ME AT THA PICNIC.....LOL


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 10 2006, 02:12 PM~5941663
> *SHIT CANT WAIT.....................I JUST BOUGHT A ZONE,AN J'S ON MY FEET IM'A BE ON DAT PATRON SO WAS UP BIG M AND BLVD ACES YA'LL GONE GET LIKE ME AT THA PICNIC.....LOL
> *


WITH SOME PATRON AND SOME LIMES SOUNDS LIKE WE'RE GOING TO HAVE A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 10 2006, 10:32 AM~5941388
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  GOTTA LOVE THE CLUB UNITY
> *


ALREADY RICH!!! TEXAS STYLE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 10 2006, 11:12 AM~5941663
> *SHIT CANT WAIT.....................I JUST BOUGHT A ZONE,AN J'S ON MY FEET IM'A BE ON DAT PATRON SO WAS UP BIG M AND BLVD ACES YA'LL GONE GET LIKE ME AT THA PICNIC.....LOL
> *


SHIT I DONT KNOW BIG DOG !!! THE BIG "M" CANT HANG WITH THE BLVD ACES ON DRINKING I KNOW YOU DALLAS LOWRIDERS PARTY LIKE A MOFO LETS HAVE A DRINKING CONTEST!!! :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Aug 10 2006, 11:48 AM~5941859
> *WITH SOME PATRON AND SOME LIMES SOUNDS LIKE WE'RE GOING TO HAVE A GOOD TIME                        :thumbsup:
> *



I WILL BRING SOME ZIMA'S AND SMIRNOFFS FOR ALFREDO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 10 2006, 02:52 PM~5941887
> *I WILL BRING SOME ZIMA'S AND SMIRNOFFS FOR ALFREDO!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What about the pepsi for Fidel cause I don't drink.. :angel:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 10 2006, 01:51 PM~5941879
> *SHIT I DONT KNOW BIG DOG !!! THE BIG "M" CANT HANG WITH THE BLVD ACES ON DRINKING I KNOW YOU DALLAS LOWRIDERS PARTY LIKE A MOFO LETS HAVE A DRINKING CONTEST!!!  :biggrin:  :barf:
> *


WELL SHIT COUNT ME N...............................................ON WHAT SHOTS OR BEER........UR CALL.....I MIGHT THROW UP BUT ITS ALL GOOD AS LONG AS IM DRUNK


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

IMA THROW UP LIKE THIS :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: GACHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

IM READY :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 10 2006, 12:51 PM~5941879
> *SHIT I DONT KNOW BIG DOG !!! THE BIG "M" CANT HANG WITH THE BLVD ACES ON DRINKING I KNOW YOU DALLAS LOWRIDERS PARTY LIKE A MOFO LETS HAVE A DRINKING CONTEST!!!  :biggrin:  :barf:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 10 2006, 12:52 PM~5941887
> *I WILL BRING SOME ZIMA'S AND SMIRNOFFS FOR ALFREDO!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: :uh: HEY HEY WHO WAS THA ONE THAT BUSTED THAT 6 PACK OUT HMMM NOT ME !!!!!!!! ANYWAYZ I DONT DRINK NEITHER ILL STICK WITH A COKE OR PEPSI LIKE MY BOY CHITO :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

thats all we had to drink!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 10 2006, 02:11 PM~5942759
> *WELL SHIT COUNT ME N...............................................ON WHAT SHOTS OR BEER........UR CALL.....I MIGHT THROW UP BUT ITS ALL GOOD AS LONG AS IM DRUNK
> *


X2 and both shots and beer!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 10 2006, 05:58 PM~5943591
> *thats all we had to drink!!!  :biggrin:
> *


its all good homie im ready thoe :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

SATURDAY HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 10 2006, 06:04 PM~5943631
> *SATURDAY HOMIE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


allready"when is labor day'


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

THE 4TH I THINK OR IS IT THE 3RD! DUNNO!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 10 2006, 06:06 PM~5943641
> *THE 4TH I THINK OR IS IT THE 3RD! DUNNO!!!
> *


orale :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 10 2006, 06:59 PM~5943600
> *X2 and both shots and beer!!!
> *


OK BUT DONT LAUGH AT ME IF I THROW UP


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 10 2006, 12:51 PM~5941879
> *SHIT I DONT KNOW BIG DOG !!! THE BIG "M" CANT HANG WITH THE BLVD ACES ON DRINKING I KNOW YOU DALLAS LOWRIDERS PARTY LIKE A MOFO LETS HAVE A DRINKING CONTEST!!!  :biggrin:  :barf:
> *


My brother can step up for the "M"!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 10 2006, 01:51 PM~5941879
> *SHIT I DONT KNOW BIG DOG !!! THE BIG "M" CANT HANG WITH THE BLVD ACES ON DRINKING I KNOW YOU DALLAS LOWRIDERS PARTY LIKE A MOFO LETS HAVE A DRINKING CONTEST!!!  :biggrin:  :barf:
> *


*WTF???

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/JUNK/8Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/JUNK/2003_0830_205428AAMedium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/JUNK/DOWNTHECROWN2Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/JUNK/DRINKINGBEERMedium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/JUNK/DRINKINGBUDMedium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/JUNK/GOINGX2Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/JUNK/GONEMedium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/JUNK/NOHANDSMedium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/JUNK/DRINKINGTABASCOMedium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/JUNK/PUKEMedium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

BRING YOUR FUCKING "A" GAME!!!*


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

DAMN........................................


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

BRING YOUR FUCKING "A" GAME!!![/size][/b]

[/quote]

what the f--k :0 .


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 10 2006, 09:30 PM~5945157
> *WTF???
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/JUNK/8Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



ha ha u is one drunk as mofo. :biggrin: 

that was like a liftime of drinking memories. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

BRING YOUR SKINNY GAME 2 CAUSE NIGGS YOU WAS LIKE 100 POUNDS LIGHTER IN THOSE PICS!!!! :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Aug 10 2006, 07:02 PM~5944412
> *My brother can step up for the "M"!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: I HAVE MY UNCLE FOR BACK UP!!!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 11 2006, 10:01 AM~5947501
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> BRING YOUR SKINNY GAME 2 CAUSE NIGGS YOU WAS LIKE 100 POUNDS LIGHTER IN THOSE PICS!!!!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 11 2006, 10:01 AM~5947501
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> BRING YOUR SKINNY GAME 2 CAUSE NIGGS YOU WAS LIKE 100 POUNDS LIGHTER IN THOSE PICS!!!!  :0
> *


*:MIDDLEFINGER:*

I CAN HOLD MORE NOW


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: A- hole!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

THIS PIC LOOKS LIKE IT BELONGS ON A BILL-BOARD FOR THE AA MEETINGS!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 11 2006, 10:18 AM~5947645
> *THIS PIC LOOKS LIKE IT BELONGS ON A BILL-BOARD FOR THE AA MEETINGS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *THAT IS A CHAMPIONS PICTURE* :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: OKAY IT BELONGS ON A WHEATIES BOX!!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

i waiting for the up date .


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

ME 2...


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 12 2006, 06:26 AM~5952651
> *ME  2...
> *


x3


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 12 2006, 12:42 PM~5953330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, FORTWORTHAZTEC
:wave: :wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

K.C WILL BE THERE...  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 13 2006, 05:21 AM~5957334
> *K.C  WILL BE THERE...   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 13 2006, 05:21 AM~5957334
> *K.C  WILL BE THERE...   :biggrin:
> *


allready !!!!!!!!!!!!!! do some damage :biggrin:


----------



## mrwhitney (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Aug 12 2006, 01:05 PM~5953420
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:angry: pic up your phone!!!


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 13 2006, 07:21 AM~5957334
> *K.C  WILL BE THERE...   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: THERE GOING TO BE SOME GOOD FOOD . AND SOME COLD A - - DRINKS


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Added flyer to our site...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Aug 16 2006, 09:40 PM~5983519
> *Added flyer to our site...
> *


  THANKS


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2006, 11:40 PM~5983869
> * THANKS
> *


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 9 2006, 10:14 PM~5937510
> *THAT'S RIGHT BOULEVARD ACES AND THE BIG "M" HOSTING A LAYBOR DAY WEEKEND PIC-NIC IN FORT WORTH TEXAS AT THE TRINITY PARK!!!! MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


TAG -A-WAR ? THINKING WHO :0


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

WE WILL BE HAVING A KING OF THE STREETS HOP SINGLE, DOUBLE , RADICAL I WILL BE POSTING DETAILS SOON PEACE B


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 17 2006, 07:00 AM~5985457
> *WE WILL BE HAVING A KING OF THE STREETS HOP SINGLE, DOUBLE , RADICAL I WILL BE POSTING DETAILS SOON PEACE B
> *


   :0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 17 2006, 08:00 AM~5985457
> *WE WILL BE HAVING A KING OF THE STREETS HOP SINGLE, DOUBLE , RADICAL I WILL BE POSTING DETAILS SOON PEACE B
> *


damn its goin down............


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2006, 06:06 PM~5982474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALLREADY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*IF YOU KNOW OF THE WHEREABOUTS OF THIS PERSON PLEASE CONTACT THE D/F.W. MAJESTICS*


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 17 2006, 09:02 PM~5990267
> *IF YOU KNOW OF THE WHEREABOUTS OF THIS PERSON PLEASE CONTACT THE D/F.W. MAJESTICS
> *


I DID SEE HIM UNDER A BRIDGE WITH A NITETRAIN BOTTLE ASLEEP WITH SOME BUM SCREAMING THE BOOGY MAN'S GONNA GET ME! :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Aug 17 2006, 09:19 PM~5990375
> *I DID SEE HIM UNDER A BRIDGE WITH A NITETRAIN BOTTLE ASLEEP WITH SOME BUM SCREAMING THE BOOGY MAN'S GONNA GET ME! :biggrin:
> *


NOW I SEEN HIM AT THE LIQUOR STORE WITH A DIFFERENT BUM


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Aug 18 2006, 12:45 PM~5994849
> *NOW I SEEN HIM AT THE LIQUOR STORE WITH A DIFFERENT BUM
> *


 :uh: YOUR WRONG :uh:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 17 2006, 07:02 PM~5990267
> *IF YOU KNOW OF THE WHEREABOUTS OF THIS PERSON PLEASE CONTACT THE D/F.W. MAJESTICS
> *


HAHAHAHA


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 18 2006, 02:16 PM~5994996
> *:uh: YOUR WRONG :uh:
> *


WERE THE LOVE :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Hmmmm...

Thats my poker face, hiding my "A" game for the real deal "I'm no punk bitch"


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 HE IS ALIVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

hope yall have a good turnout


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 20 2006, 11:39 AM~6004627
> *:0 HE IS ALIVE!!!!!!!!
> *


Sup Big T, I may be slumming in the streets, but I am rep'n big no matter where I'm at :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

I may not be able to attend cuz the Marines still have me here in NC, and I'm saving the time off for our Benefit car show... So I hope it a big hit homies and I hear the weather is HOT" Enjoy
:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 20 2006, 04:13 PM~6006006
> *I may not be able to attend cuz the Marines still have me here in NC, and I'm saving the time off for our Benefit car show... So I hope it a big hit homies and I hear the weather is HOT"  Enjoy
> :thumbsup:
> *


I hope some of your club can make it. How are you doing?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Aug 20 2006, 07:59 PM~6007126
> *I hope some of your club can make it. How are you doing?
> *


I'll get with Jose to get some members over there and make it to the picnic homies... I'm doing okay just waiting to get the hell out of this place the time has taken it's toll and I'm done... Hope you guys can make the car show it don't matter how many just a present is good to support these military hero's and to remember the ones who have given the Big Sacrifices.. I hope your event goes GREAT homie take care see you soon !!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 9 2006, 08:14 PM~5937510
> *THAT'S RIGHT BOULEVARD ACES AND THE BIG "M" HOSTING A LAYBOR DAY WEEKEND PIC-NIC IN FORT WORTH TEXAS AT THE TRINITY PARK!!!! MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NOT 2 RAIN ON UR PARADE BUT THERE IS A BURN BAN @ TRINITY PARK


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 21 2006, 09:42 AM~6010047
> *NOT 2 RAIN ON UR PARADE BUT THERE IS A BURN BAN @ TRINITY PARK
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 21 2006, 10:42 AM~6010047
> *NOT 2 RAIN ON UR PARADE BUT THERE IS A BURN BAN @ TRINITY PARK
> *


 :angry: THAT IS JUST GREAT :angry:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

NOT 2 RAIN ON UR PARADE BUT THERE IS A BURN BAN @ TRINITY PARK


there was ? but it's all good now . :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Aug 21 2006, 08:37 PM~6014097
> *NOT 2 RAIN ON UR PARADE BUT THERE IS A BURN BAN @ TRINITY PARK
> there was ? but it's all good now .  :thumbsup:
> *


FUCK IT IF THERE IS LETS WATER THA GRASS...............CUZ ITS GOIN DOWN


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Aug 21 2006, 07:37 PM~6014097
> *NOT 2 RAIN ON UR PARADE BUT THERE IS A BURN BAN @ TRINITY PARK
> there was ? but it's all good now .  :thumbsup:
> *


IM JUST GIVING U GUY S A HEADS UP. LETS JUST HAVE IT @ UR HOUSE FIDEL.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 22 2006, 08:23 AM~6016715
> *IM JUST GIVING U GUY S A HEADS UP. LETS JUST HAVE IT @ UR HOUSE FIDEL.
> *



Hell yea grillin at fidels house lets do this. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm ready to cook out with the MAJESTICS...whats up Fidel...


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 22 2006, 11:09 AM~6017726
> *I'm ready to cook out with the MAJESTICS...whats up Fidel...
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 22 2006, 08:23 AM~6016715
> *IM JUST GIVING U GUY S A HEADS UP. LETS JUST HAVE IT @ UR HOUSE FIDEL.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 21 2006, 08:42 AM~6010047
> *NOT 2 RAIN ON UR PARADE BUT THERE IS A BURN BAN @ TRINITY PARK
> *


I GUESS THAT MEANS YOU CANT HOP CAUSE YOUR TRUNK IS ALWAYS ON FIRE!!! :biggrin: J/K WHERE GONNA DO SOMETHING BLVD AND THE BIG"M" ALWAYS FIND AWAY TO MAKE IT HAPPEN!!! SHIT MY BACK YARD IS BIG ENOUGH TO HOP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I AM GONNA CHECK WITH THE KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS AND SEE IF WE CAN USE THERE PARKING LOT THATS RIGHT BEHIND MY HOUSE WE CAN STILL HAVE ALL THE RIDES OUT THERE COOK OUT IN MY BACKYARD AND STILL HAVE SHADE TO KICK IT UNDER!!! I AM LOOKIN INTO IT, WHERE NOT GOING TO LET A BURN BAN FUCK THIS UP!!!


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey Turtle who is that guy on your avatar looks like one of the Beatles.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 22 2006, 03:05 PM~6019146
> *I GUESS THAT MEANS YOU CANT HOP CAUSE YOUR TRUNK IS ALWAYS ON FIRE!!!  :biggrin:  J/K WHERE GONNA DO SOMETHING BLVD AND THE BIG"M" ALWAYS FIND AWAY TO MAKE IT HAPPEN!!! SHIT MY BACK YARD IS BIG ENOUGH TO HOP!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 22 2006, 07:05 PM~6020503
> *Hey Turtle who is that guy on your avatar looks like one of the Beatles.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SO IS THERE A BURN BAN OR NOT?


IF YOU KNOW WHO GAVE THE GREEN LIGHT, PLEASE LET US KNOW.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 22 2006, 07:57 PM~6021323
> *SO IS THERE A BURN BAN OR NOT?
> IF YOU KNOW WHO GAVE THE GREEN LIGHT, PLEASE LET US KNOW.
> *


I WENT BY THERE THE OTHER DAY AND THEY HAVE SIGNS POSTED UP ABOUT THE BURN BAN ALL OVER THE PARK.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 22 2006, 03:08 PM~6019162
> *I AM GONNA CHECK WITH THE KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS AND SEE IF WE CAN USE THERE PARKING LOT THATS RIGHT BEHIND MY HOUSE WE CAN STILL HAVE ALL THE RIDES OUT THERE COOK OUT IN MY BACKYARD AND STILL HAVE SHADE TO KICK IT UNDER!!! I AM LOOKIN INTO IT, WHERE NOT GOING TO LET A BURN BAN FUCK THIS UP!!!
> *


SAY BRO HIT ME UP MAN WE CAN HAVE IT @ THE O'REILLY PARKING LOT. HE IS THROWING A SHOW THERE ON SEPT.24 AND I KNOW HE WONT HAVE A PROBLEM ABOUT THE COOKOUT. ALSO WELL ATLEAST MY CAR RUNS AND DRIVES AND MINE DONT SIT IN THE GARAGE BEING BABIED. J/P U KNOW HOW DO BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 23 2006, 08:31 AM~6024478
> *SAY BRO HIT ME UP MAN WE CAN HAVE IT @ THE O'REILLY PARKING LOT. HE IS THROWING A SHOW THERE ON SEPT.24 AND I KNOW HE WONT HAVE A PROBLEM ABOUT THE COOKOUT. ALSO WELL ATLEAST MY CAR RUNS AND DRIVES AND MINE DONT SIT IN THE GARAGE BEING BABIED. J/P U KNOW HOW DO BRO. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

fear not .Vatos .we will still have it there .we will just have to cook the be for we start it  where the love at :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

FUCK A BURN BAN, THERE IS GONNA BE FOOD-FOOD-FOOD AND MORE FOOD.... ANYONE AND EVERYONE IS WELCOME IF KNOW ONE SHOWS,,,,WELL OH WELL MORE FOOD FOR US!!!!


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 22 2006, 08:57 PM~6021323
> *SO IS THERE A BURN BAN OR NOT?
> IF YOU KNOW WHO GAVE THE GREEN LIGHT, PLEASE LET US KNOW.
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 22 2006, 06:57 PM~6021323
> *SO IS THERE A BURN BAN OR NOT?
> IF YOU KNOW WHO GAVE THE GREEN LIGHT, PLEASE LET US KNOW.
> *



I GIVE THE OKAY,,,,BURN BABY BURN!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 23 2006, 09:02 PM~6029999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHE WESTIDE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 23 2006, 10:52 PM~6030249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WTF......


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 24 2006, 04:49 AM~6031322
> *WTF......
> *


WHATS ElcoRider YALL COMING DOWN ??? :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 23 2006, 09:01 PM~6029994
> *FUCK A BURN BAN, THERE IS GONNA BE FOOD-FOOD-FOOD AND MORE FOOD.... ANYONE AND EVERYONE IS WELCOME IF KNOW ONE SHOWS,,,,WELL OH WELL MORE FOOD FOR US!!!!
> *


DID U SAY FOOD MAN IM TAKE N MY WHOLE FAMILY. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: JUST GOT BACK FROM THE MEETING WITH BIG "E" AND FIDEO IT'S A GO WHERE NOT GONNA COOK OUT, BUT THERE WILL BE A SHIT LOAD OF FOOD COLD DRINKS AND FUN FOR THE KIDS.
_*
WHO IS GONNA WIN THE TUG-OF-WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Aug 24 2006, 11:01 AM~6033170
> *WHATS ElcoRider YALL COMING DOWN ??? :biggrin:
> *


 YUP ILL BE THERE SAT & SUN......


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 :0 shit, hey there is gonna be KING OF THE STREETS TROPHYS!!! 

THING IS ARE THE TROPHYS STAYING IN TEXAS OR THE GOING TO KC?????

IT'S GONNA BE GOOD!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 25 2006, 01:53 PM~6040047
> *:0  :0 shit, hey there is gonna be KING OF THE STREETS TROPHYS!!!
> 
> THING IS ARE THE TROPHYS STAYING IN TEXAS OR THE GOING TO KC?????
> ...


I think there staying in texas, allen is the only one making it out there,the rest of us have to work.And we need his elco to get ready for black sunday.
:tears: :tears:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 25 2006, 05:56 AM~6040077
> *I think there staying in texas, allen is the only one making it out there,the rest of us have to work.And we need his elco to get ready for black sunday.
> :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :0


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 25 2006, 04:52 AM~6039685
> *YUP ILL BE THERE SAT & SUN......
> *


ALLREADY !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

it's going to be happy sunday out here.on 9/3/06 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Aug 26 2006, 03:42 PM~6048701
> *it's going to be happy sunday out here.on 9/3/06 :thumbsup:
> *


RIGHT ON


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Just got the word from Fernando he will be covering the picnic, so bring your ride and rep your club,


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 26 2006, 07:29 PM~6049407
> *Just got the word from Fernando he will be covering the picnic, so bring your ride and rep your club,
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 23 2006, 10:26 AM~6024452
> *I WENT BY THERE THE OTHER DAY AND THEY HAVE SIGNS POSTED UP ABOUT THE BURN BAN ALL OVER THE PARK.
> *



****** COOKIN HOT DOGS ON GEORGE FOREMAN GRILLS & SHIT TALKIN BOUT " BITCH IM ON PROBATION, I AINT FUCKIN WITH NO FIRE"


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TEXHUSTLER (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 27 2006, 12:06 PM~6053052
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 HEY TURTLE !!TAKE THE WAGON TO THA DIC NIC :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXHUSTLER_@Aug 27 2006, 11:10 AM~6053068
> *HEY TURTLE !!TAKE THE WAGON TO THA DIC NIC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this *****!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 26 2006, 05:29 PM~6049407
> *Just got the word from Fernando he will be covering the picnic, so bring your ride and rep your club,
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

OFFICAL MAGAZINE COVERAGE BY


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 28 2006, 07:51 PM~6061649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

YOU GUYS READY FOR SUNDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Aug 29 2006, 07:45 PM~6069735
> *YOU GUYS READY FOR SUNDAY  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU NEED TO ANSWER YOUR PHONE, YOU ACTIN LIKE VGP!!!! PICK UP THE PHONE!!!! :angry:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 30 2006, 07:07 AM~6071234
> *YOU NEED TO ANSWER YOUR PHONE, YOU ACTIN LIKE VGP!!!! PICK UP THE PHONE!!!! :angry:
> *


 :0 :uh: :banghead: :twak: sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT THE PCNIC THIS SUNDAY.CANT WAIT TO GET MY EAT ON YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 30 2006, 08:10 AM~6071546
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT THE PCNIC THIS SUNDAY.CANT WAIT TO GET MY EAT ON YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.
> *


WILL BE THERE WIH MY CAMERA TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Aug 29 2006, 08:45 PM~6069735
> *YOU GUYS READY FOR SUNDAY  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I AM


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

so whats the deal. can i bring my grill or not cause i kind of like to grill out at the park. is the burn ban still in affect. porfavor let me know cause pedro is hungry. 

VOTE FOR PEDRO #1


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

IS EVERY BODY READY ????? :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 30 2006, 07:07 AM~6071234
> *YOU NEED TO ANSWER YOUR PHONE, YOU ACTIN LIKE VGP!!!! PICK UP THE PHONE!!!! :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: yes sir


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

:angry: i'm going to miss this bad ass picnic, gots to work, it sucks


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 31 2006, 10:15 PM~6083851
> *:angry: i'm going to miss this bad ass picnic, gots to work, it sucks
> *


call in sick..... :barf: :barf: ....


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA TONY CALL IN HOMIE TELL THEM THERE IS A BAD ASS PICNIC GOING ON U GOT TO BE THERE LOL WHATS UP LOCO U READY SAL SUP ALEEN HOW U BEEN DOG :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 31 2006, 11:28 PM~6084181
> *call in sick..... :barf:  :barf: ....
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 31 2006, 11:15 PM~6083851
> *:angry: i'm going to miss this bad ass picnic, gots to work, it sucks
> *


SAY YOU HAVE "ANAL GLAUCOMA"




CAN'T SEE YO ASS COMMIN TO WORK TODAY


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody got an adress or directions to this park i stay in i20 and 820 west


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

"B" GOT THE TROPHYS IN WHO IS GONNA TAKE IT ???? OH AND THE CROWN IN THE BACK GROUND IS NOT INCLUDED!!! :biggrin: 
BIG THANKS TO "B" FOR THE SUPPORT ON THE HOP!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN LOOKS LIKE A NICE TROPHY DOG LOOK FORWARD TO THIS WEEKEND HOMIE FOR SURE SOMEONE POST SOME DIRECTIONS ON HERE PLEASE FOR THE PEOPLE COMING FROM DISTANCE THAT DONT KNOW THE AREA OR A PHONE NUMBER WHO CAN CONTACT THANKS BIG SHAWN


----------



## THENEXTMOVIE (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXHUSTLER_@Aug 27 2006, 12:10 PM~6053068
> *HEY TURTLE !!TAKE THE WAGON TO THA DIC NIC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 2 2006, 02:59 AM~6090402
> *DAMN LOOKS LIKE A NICE TROPHY DOG LOOK FORWARD TO THIS WEEKEND HOMIE FOR SURE SOMEONE POST SOME DIRECTIONS ON HERE PLEASE FOR THE PEOPLE COMING FROM DISTANCE THAT DONT KNOW THE AREA OR A PHONE NUMBER WHO CAN CONTACT THANKS BIG SHAWN
> *


 :uh: Read the flyer for the number  

I think it's on 30 and University Dr, the big ass park on your right :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 31 2006, 06:40 AM~6078323
> *so whats the deal. can i bring my grill or not cause i kind of like to grill out at the park. is the burn ban still in affect. porfavor let me know cause pedro is hungry.
> 
> VOTE FOR PEDRO  #1
> *


FUCK IT BRING YOUR GRILL. HAD SOME RAIN LATELY SO IT SHOULD BE ALL GOOD. CANT PROMISE ANYTHING THOUGH. :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

IT WILL EB GOING DOWN RAIN OR SHINE IN THE PARK LETS DO THIS :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

FREE EVENT TSHIRTS FOR THE FIRST 50 CARS.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: VGP, STILLTIPPIN46*


 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ON BEHALF OF_* DALLAS LOWRIDERS\MAJESTIX\INDIVIDUALS\GHETTO DREAMS\JOKERS\FOR U2 ENVEY\IMPALA'S SOUTH SIDE FORT WORTH\ROYAL IMAGE\LOW-LOWS\MYSTIC STYLES.

SPECIAL THANKS TO B'S HYDRAULICS AND LAZERWERKS FOR SUPPORTING THE PICNIC!!!*_</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>_*SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!*_


PICS COMIN SOON!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0




































:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 3 2006, 08:03 PM~6097564
> *ON BEHALF OF DALLAS LOWRIDERS\MAJESTIX\INDIVIDUALS\GHETTO DREAMS\JOKERS\FOR U2 ENVEY\IMPALA'S SOUTH SIDE FORT WORTH\ROYAL IMAGE\LOW-LOWS\MYSTIC STYLES.
> 
> SPECIAL THANKS TO B'S HYDRAULICS AND LAZERWERKS FOR SUPPORTING THE PICNIC!!!</span>
> ...


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

X2

ON BEHALF OF BLVD ACES TEXAS AND MAJESTICS D.F.W MUCH LUV AND THANKS TO ALL THAT CAME AND SUPPORTED THE PIC-NIC!!! WE HAD A BLAST WITH EVERY-BODY!!! MUCH LUV TO DALLAS LOWRIDERS\MAJESTIX\INDIVIDUALS\GHETTO DREAMS\JOKERS\FOR U2 ENVEY\IMPALA'S SOUTH SIDE FORT WORTH\ROYAL IMAGE\LOW-LOWS\MYSTIC STYLES\ESTILO

SPECIAL THANKS TO B'S HYDRAULICS AND LAZERWERKS FOR SUPPORTING THE PICNIC!!!
SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

DAMN LOOKS LIKR A GOOD TURN OUT........SORRY HOMIES I MISSED OUT....BUT BEEN IN THA GARAGE TRYIN TO GET THA 54 5 WINDOW RUNNIN..WILL BE OUT IN 3 WEEKES


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Sep 3 2006, 06:15 PM~6097614
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

GOOD PICNIC GUYS.....HAD A GOOD TIME..  :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THANKS FOR COMING DOWN ALLEN FINALLY GOT TO MEET U HOMIE WE GOT TO DIRNK SOME MORE BEERS NEXT TIME HOMIE THANKS FOR THEM DOG LOOK FORWARD TO KICKING IT WIHT U GUYS AGAIN N TO ALL THE CLUBS WE AS D.F.W MAJESTICS WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANKS ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT IT WAS NICE TO SEE SMILES ON EVERYONE FACE THIS WAS A 2 THUMBS UP HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HERES SOME PICS


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WHATTTTTTTTT


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :biggrin:







KANSAS CITY THANKS AGAIN HOMIES FOR COMING DOWN DOG







AND ITS A FAMILY THING BIG "M" BABY


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

nice pics... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 4 2006, 10:54 AM~6100750
> *nice pics... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Sep 4 2006, 08:02 AM~6100306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Thx for the good time and BBQ. Fidel what happened to the salsa. heard you burned off with all of it??? :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

It's about that time.....my turn!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

First, I would like to say Thank You to everyone who helped put this event together, my family and I had a good time. It was a good turn out and it seemed like everything went smoothly! Looking at the banner and then looking around I saw that the big M and the Aces teamed well together, because they pulled it off, so big ups to them!


























What is that, that I see  









































:0 :dunno:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Shout out to the cooks who slaved to keep us fed :thumbsup: 



















How many pounds of meat again?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

The Big M and the Blvd Aces...



















The Lady M's and The Lady Aces...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 4 2006, 07:09 PM~6103446
> *First, I would like to say Thank You to everyone who helped put this event together, my family and I had a good time.  It was a good turn out and it seemed like everything went smoothly!  Looking at the banner and then looking around I saw that the big M and the Aces teamed well together, because they pulled it off, so big ups to them!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 4 2006, 06:59 PM~6103891
> *The Big M and the Blvd Aces...
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THAT THAT I SEE HMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

I was going to add more, but my food is ready :biggrin: 

All the links are active at www.VGPinc.com, so go check out the rest. Feel free to link some more pics back here and I will check back when I am done


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 4 2006, 07:09 PM~6103446
> *First, I would like to say Thank You to everyone who helped put this event together, my family and I had a good time.  It was a good turn out and it seemed like everything went smoothly!  Looking at the banner and then looking around I saw that the big M and the Aces teamed well together, because they pulled it off, so big ups to them!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


nice pics by the way & nice wig,too...lol


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THE BANNER-I FORGOT OURS, I'LL NEVER FORGET AGAIN. THANKS CHRIS!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MISC%20SHOWS%20AND%20HOES/DSC04488Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
PUT DOWN THOSE LEAVES!!!!!!!!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MISC%20SHOWS%20AND%20HOES/DSC04491Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HEARTBREAKER.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MISC%20SHOWS%20AND%20HOES/DSC04484Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SOMEONE HAD THE BALLS TO PUT "FUCK DIRTY" ON THERE, WHEN I WASN'T AROUND :scrutinize: 

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MISC%20SHOWS%20AND%20HOES/DSC04492Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
D/FW AND ALLEN FROM K.C. (THANKS FOR COMMING DOWN HOMIE, AND I'LL THINK ABOUT SOME 13's)

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MISC%20SHOWS%20AND%20HOES/DSC04495Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SHOWING OFF THE NEW SHOES!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MISC%20SHOWS%20AND%20HOES/DSC04501Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
CHITO'S TIRE & WHEEL SHOP COMMING SOON!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MISC%20SHOWS%20AND%20HOES/DSC04503Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
WTF?!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MISC%20SHOWS%20AND%20HOES/DSC04504Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
CHRIS AND DEBBIE!

OF CORSE SOME WERE FROM THE AFTER-PARTY*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

SOMEONE HAD THE BALLS TO PUT "FUCK DIRTY" ON THERE, WHEN I WASN'T AROUND :scrutinize:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: STILLTIPPIN46,_* RIDINDRTY64*_

WHUT UP! THANKS FOR COMNING OUT!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

AIGHT PEOPLE HERE ARE THE WIG SHOTS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 4 2006, 10:11 PM~6104904
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: STILLTIPPIN46, RIDINDRTY64
> 
> ...


 :angry: too bad i couldn't make it, i missed a good one


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Sep 4 2006, 08:27 PM~6105005
> *:angry: too bad i couldn't make it, i missed a good one
> *



TRUST ME HOMIE THERE WILL BE MORE COMIN SOON!!!!

:0 I HEARD SOMETHING ABOUT A CAR-SHOW AT THE CATS BASEBALL FIELD COMMING SOON!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 4 2006, 09:11 PM~6104904
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: STILLTIPPIN46, RIDINDRTY64
> 
> ...



ALREADY!!! HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 4 2006, 09:53 PM~6104817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THENEXTMOVIE (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 4 2006, 11:59 PM~6105914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 4 2006, 07:36 PM~6103666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS HOMIE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 4 2006, 07:38 PM~6103677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY ONE KNOW HOW CAN I GET A HOLD OF THIS DUDE WHO'S OWNS THIS BLUE REGAL..I SEEN A FORSALE SIGN ON IT..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 5 2006, 01:16 AM~6106010
> *ANY ONE KNOW HOW CAN I GET A HOLD OF THIS DUDE WHO'S OWNS THIS BLUE REGAL..I SEEN A FORSALE SIGN ON IT..
> *


IT'S GOING FOR 5K HE IS STAYING OUT THERE IN FT. WORTH I THINK ONE OF MY BRO'S GOT HIS NUMBER I'LL TRY FOR YOU.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 3 2006, 06:03 PM~6097564
> *ON BEHALF OF DALLAS LOWRIDERS\MAJESTIX\INDIVIDUALS\GHETTO DREAMS\JOKERS\FOR U2 ENVEY\IMPALA'S SOUTH SIDE FORT WORTH\ROYAL IMAGE\LOW-LOWS\MYSTIC STYLES.
> 
> SPECIAL THANKS TO B'S HYDRAULICS AND LAZERWERKS FOR SUPPORTING THE PICNIC!!!</span>
> ...


Also Estlio and Super Natrual I am sure there was more clubs because that park got packed


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I KNOW THERE ARE MORE PICS OUT THERE!!! :angry:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

VGP YOUR PICS CAME OUT GOOD AS ALWAYS!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: what up turtle


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Sep 5 2006, 08:04 AM~6106652
> *Also Estlio and Super Natrual I am sure there was more clubs because that park got packed
> *


I would like to thank everyone for coming out to the park, especially those who came from Dallas and other cities. Thanks!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Sep 5 2006, 10:20 AM~6108122
> *I would like to thank everyone for coming out to the park, especially those who came from Dallas and other cities.  Thanks!
> *


same here :biggrin: !!!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 5 2006, 10:57 AM~6107461
> *VGP YOUR PICS CAME OUT GOOD AS ALWAYS!!!
> *


Thank You Sir! :biggrin: 

Some folks have asked me to post up a couple of pics that they liked in a larger size, so I will do that tonight.

I resize all my pics to 800 x 533 to save room on my web server. The pics do loose clarity and color, but I guess thats the price I have to pay to save room. At any time you see a pic that you would like to keep, just let me know and I will post it back up here for you to download, but you will see the difference tonight!


----------



## dirty diana (Sep 5, 2006)

why dont you show the cars from impalas car club


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 5 2006, 03:28 AM~6106316
> *IT'S GOING FOR 5K HE IS STAYING OUT THERE IN FT. WORTH I THINK ONE OF MY BRO'S GOT HIS NUMBER I'LL TRY FOR YOU.
> *


KOOL HOLLA OR PM ME


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 5 2006, 09:35 AM~6108235
> *Thank You Sir!  :biggrin:
> 
> Some folks have asked me  to post up a couple of pics that they liked in a larger size, so I will do that tonight.
> ...


YEA X2 ON THAT WE ALSO HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF PICS BUT THERE IS ALOT OF RESIZING TO DO!!! BUT THEY WILL BE UP SOON!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty diana_@Sep 5 2006, 01:03 PM~6109408
> *why dont you show the cars from impalas car club
> *


THEY WILL BE UP SOON DIRTY "D"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## THENEXTMOVIE (Sep 2, 2006)

:0 DAYUM I LIKE THAT BLACK ROADMASTER!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty diana_@Sep 5 2006, 04:03 PM~6109408
> *why dont you show the cars from impalas car club
> *


I am not sure if your question is directed to me or someone else, but here is my response...

Sorry homie, but I didnt post any pictures of any cars. I posted general pictures of the picnic ( My "Misc" pictures ).

Like I have said before, feel free to go to my site and either download the picture and up load them to your picture host ( ie., PhotoBucket ) or post a link from my site on here. If you need help doing either of these two options please let me know and I will be more then happy to help.

Well, here you go, here are a few, for the other please go to www.vgpinc.com, thanks!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HEY VGP I GOT A MESSAGE FROM DIRTY "D" AND I HAVE A TON OF PICS OF THE _*IMPALA'S FORT WORTH TEXA*_S THAT I WILL POST LATER TONIGHT!!!

THE IMPALA BOYS ARE GOOD FRIENDS OF MINE ITS A FAMILY FULL OF IMPALAS!!!! :biggrin: 

VGP CALL ME 817-231-2596


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

*thanks to the aces and the big "m" for all the goodies had a great time.. cant wait till next year  *


----------



## RadicalCutlasz (Aug 6, 2006)

What it dew? Blvd Aces And Majestics


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 5 2006, 05:36 PM~6110133
> *HEY VGP I GOT A MESSAGE FROM DIRTY "D" AND I HAVE A TON OF PICS OF THE IMPALA'S FORT WORTH TEXAS THAT I WILL POST LATER TONIGHT!!!
> 
> THE IMPALA BOYS ARE GOOD FRIENDS OF MINE ITS A FAMILY FULL OF IMPALAS!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


It's all good...


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Sep 5 2006, 05:40 PM~6110174
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'>THE MAJESTICS TX, Blvd Aces Dtown, RagtoRiches
> *


*


:wave:*


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 5 2006, 05:56 PM~6110305
> *:0  Next Year?  I thought that baller they call "The Majestics TX" said we are going to do this every weekend  :0  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


WHAT :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

had fun at the picnic was my babys girl first lowrider picnic too


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 EVERY SUNDAY!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 5 2006, 09:39 PM~6113204
> *  :0  EVERY SUNDAY!!!
> *


HELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Sep 6 2006, 08:19 PM~6118966
> *HELL YEAH :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Damn the man!!!


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

THANKS TO THE BLVD ACES THAT SHOWED UP TO REP AND HELP AND A BIG THANKS TO THE MAJESTICS FOR TEAMING UP WITH US TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN *ESPECIALLY THE TWO COOKS* THAT HELD IT DOWN ALL DAY TO FEED EVERYBODY!! NEXT TIME WE WILL ASIGN A COUPLE OF COOKS TO HELP OUT TOO.


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

what's up BLVD ACES & MAJESTICS
I SEE YOU BIG E :biggrin: 
ANY CAR CLUB GAMES?
NICE CARS EVERYBODY ANY MORE PICURES?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

MORE PICS!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

NICE PIXS


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)




----------

